# Intervention Convention - MD/DC area



## shy_matsi (Jun 18, 2010)

Intervention! 







http://twitter.com/interventioncon
September 10th-12th 2010!
Hilton Washington DC/Rockville
1750 Rockville Pike
Rockville, Maryland 20852-1699 USA

Intervention is geared towards art on the web and the community that loves it! The con is being run and produced by 2 Furries from New Jersey and a team of talented artists nationwide! The two furs are Onezumi and Harknell, Onezumi's art is on http://www.onezumi.com/

Special Guests Include: Bill Holbrook, the creator of Kevin & Kell: A daily furry web comic from Bill Holbrook about predators, prey and computers. www.kevinandkell.com

Dances
- Dance Parties: There will be 2 dance parties by DJ Subvert from NYC. One Dance Party will be an interactive dance party where you will have the opportunity to help DJ Subvert make live music. The other will be a NYC-Style Goth/Industrial dance party. The club will have dry erase walls that you can interact with.

Panels: 
- Fan Panels: Ask questions to your favorite webcomic and online creators.
- How To Panels: Learn the nuts and bolts of making your own website and other elements about getting your work online.
- Hands on Workshops: Small groups of hands on workshops with creators; web development classes with expert web developers.
- Art Demos: Weâ€™ll have artists on hand showing you step by step how they do their thing.

Tracks: 
-Furry Track:
Shy Matsi (Visit his FA!) is helping out on the furry track and is looking for furry artists as panelists, wanna help? shy.matsi@gmail.com or call 732-l0v-paws or leave a note on my FA

-Webcomics Track: 
Panels about webcomics, how to start webcomics, and everything else web and comic that we can think of.

-Web Development Track: 
Technical panels about developing a website.

-Marketing and Social Media Track: 
How to build your brand and use social networking effectively.

-Art Track: 
Technical panels about making art.

-Party Track: 
Dances, Bands, Movie Screenings, Game Shows


----------



## shy_matsi (Jul 2, 2010)

Creator spotlight: 
Onezumi Hartstein â€“ Stupid and Insane Defenders Against Chaos / My Annoying Life / Drawpocalypse

Fans say that Onezumi is what would happen if Dirty Harry and Weird Al Yankovic had a daughter that loved to draw.

Onezumi â€œOniâ€ Hartstein was born in New York City to Indian/German/Polish parents, but raised in an economically depressed area in Pittsburgh, PA. After moving to New Jersey, she worked professionally in animation before leaving to start Onezumi Studios, LLC. Her furry character is a mouse. She draws 3 comics:

- Stupid and Insane Defenders Against Chaos: A Lovecraftian Horror Comedy
- My Annoying Life: What Happens When Cubicle Life Meets Tentacles
- Carpe Insanity: Indescribably insane and sometimes offensive random-ass comic.

In addition to this she makes art tutorials for Drawpocalypse, develops free iPhone apps for webcomics, and co-founded Intervention. She does not sleep, but she does stop to eat chocolate and occasionally pretends she is a hummingbird of some kind.


----------



## shy_matsi (Jul 16, 2010)

Guest/Event Announcement: Molly Crabapple and Dr. Sketchyâ€™s at Intervention

Intervention is happy to announce that artist and webcomic creator Molly Crabapple, the founder of the Dr. Sketchyâ€™s Anti-Art School, will be at our event this yearâ€“both on a panel as well as running a Dr. Sketchyâ€™s event at the con (Currently scheduled to take place Friday Sept.10 from 7-10pm).

All of Mollyâ€™s appearances, including the Dr. Sketchyâ€™s event, will be free for all Intervention attendeesâ€“however, if you are an artist you may want to register (for free) for a special â€œArtist Spaceâ€ at the Dr. Sketchyâ€™s event. This registration reserves a seated spot for you nearer the front of the event so you can get a clear view of the model and show. All non-registered attendees will be in the standing room only area at the back of the event.

There are a limited number of Artist Spaces available, and they are first come first serveâ€“but they are only available for signup if you are a registered attendee for Intervention. So now is the best time for you to register for Intervention as well as snag your space at this event. (if youâ€™ve already bought your registration you can simply go back to the registration site and â€œpurchaseâ€ this event separatelyâ€“weâ€™ll link it to your registration).


----------

